# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe 08/2014



## PCGH_Marco (27. Juni 2014)

Der zentrale Feedback-Sammelthread zur Ausgabe 08/2014 ist ab       sofort  online. Die neue "PC Games Hardware"-Ausgabe liegt ab dem 2.     Juli 2014 am Kiosk. Abonnenten bekommen die PC Games Hardware       teilweise  einige Werktage früher. Schreibt eure Meinung zur PC Games       Hardware 08/2014 in diesen Thread. Die Redaktion versucht hier, auf       Fragen und  Anregungen möglichst schnell zu antworten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


* Print: Welche Artikel der PC Games Hardware 08/2014 haben euch gefallen?*
*Print: Welche Heft-DVD-Inhalte der PCGH 08/2014 haben euch gefallen?*


----------



## BikeRider (27. Juni 2014)

Scheinen gute Themen dabei zu sein.
Die Vollversion ist auch nicht schlecht.
Ich freue mich schon auf nächsten Mittwoch


----------



## metalstore (28. Juni 2014)

klingt interessant, wird gleich wieder gekauft 
wie kommt es eigentlich, dass die Ausgaben quasi immer einen Monat zu früh erscheinen?
also die Ausgabe 8 im Monat 7
Ausgabe 7 im Monat 6
etc.?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (28. Juni 2014)

Die alte Frage 

Die 07 erscheint deshalb im Juni, weil sie auch im Juli für ein paar Tage ausliegt.


----------



## JackBauer006 (28. Juni 2014)

Ich würde sehr gern die Siedler auf meinem Ultrabook installieren und spielen, dieses hat jedoch kein Laufwerk. Daher meine Frage:
Kann ich das irgendwie trotzdem installieren?
Über einen Download oder die Datei von DVD auf Stick kopieren oder ein DVD Image erstellen oder Uplay oder sonstiges?
Vielen Dank im Voraus und für die ganzen Hefte!!!
Gruß


----------



## Keks90 (28. Juni 2014)

Hi,

der Artikel "Geforce kaltgestellt" hat mir sehr gut gefallen!  Nur frage ich mich warum man nicht auch einen Test macht mit dem Accelero  Hybrid II UND zusätzlich selbst angebrachten Grafikspeicher- und  Spannungswandler-Kühlkörpen auf der Vorderseite der Grafikkarte? Ich  denke da an Kühlkörper ähnlich wie sie bei den Accelero Xtreme  Luftkühlern im Lieferumfang enthalten sind, welche man seperat kaufen  könnte. Das fände ich persönlich sehr interessant, da man damit ja die  kleine "Schwachstelle" des Accelero Hybrid II ausgleichen könnte und  noch bessere Resultate erzielen würde. Ein wenig basteln gehört ja dazu.

Gruß Keks


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (28. Juni 2014)

Gerade vom Briefkasten, Übersicht liest sich zu einem sehr spannenden Heft. Leute, kaufen, kaufen, kaufen,...

Meine Frage an die Redaktion zu den Qnix Qx2710LED, den ihr auf 3840x2160 downgesamplet habt. Da der Moni ja "nur" ein DVD-D Eingang hat (und DVi-D =Dual-Link) meines Wissens nach max. die native Auflösung unterstützt. Das habt ihr dann wohl mit dem neuen Downsamplingtool probiert ? Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen..

Zum Oc von Devils Canyon: Im overclockers Forum wurden Batches aus 2013 vom 4790k von den usern getestet. Die späteren Batches aus 2014 zeigten bessere OC/Temp. Eigenschaften. Wäre interessant zu erfahren, was ihr für eine Batch habt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. Juni 2014)

Wer war das?
Wer hat denn den armen Steinhard da zugunsten eines Nutztieres um 90° gedreht (USB-Stick-Video)? 

(ehrlich, ich musste lachen )


----------



## Natler (28. Juni 2014)

Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass mein erstes Heft noch vor offiziellem Release bei mir im Postkasten landet


----------



## Tech_13 (28. Juni 2014)

Schön, dass die PCGH so schnell geliefert hat. 
Die Ausgabe ist auch nett gestaltet, Xeon E5 CPU's (FTW), Nachrüstkühler für Nvidia GPU's, und vor allem die Wasserkühlkörper fand ich nett. 
Schade nur, dass die Xeon CPU's so schlecht abgeschnitten haben (was mich bei 1,6-2 GHz Kerntakt nicht wundert), auch beim Arbeitsspeicher hätte ich gerne den Dominator Platinum gesehen.

Jedoch habe ich da noch eine Frage, bei dem Arctic Accelero Xtreme 3 soll es ja Probleme mit der PWM Regelung seitens der GTX 7xx Serie gegeben haben, ist das beim Arctic Accelero Xtreme 4 immer noch der Fall?


----------



## PcGamer512 (28. Juni 2014)

Danke PCGH das die Zeitung heute schon angekommen ist dann is das Wochenende nicht so lw .


----------



## Maqama (28. Juni 2014)

Bei mir funktioniert die DVD nicht richtig.
Zum einen dauert ewig, bis ich überhaupt ins Menü der DVD komme.
Auch rattert mein BluRay Laufwerk beim Lesen extrem stark, dass ich schon Angst habe, dass es gleich kaputt geht.

Wenn dann die DVD endlich eingelesen wurde und ich die Siedler installieren möchte, friert mein PC nach ein paar Minuten ein.
Das ganze habe ich jetzt 2 Mal probiert, der Fehler ist also reproduzierbar. Ich bekomme die Siedler hier definitiv nicht installiert.
Schade eigentlich, muss die DvD wohl nen Schaden haben.
Alle anderen DVD´s und BluRays laufen bei mir super.

Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand das Problem.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (28. Juni 2014)

@ maqama : dito


----------



## Natler (28. Juni 2014)

Maqama schrieb:


> Bei mir funktioniert die DVD nicht richtig.
> Zum einen dauert ewig, bis ich überhaupt ins Menü der DVD komme.
> Auch rattert mein BluRay Laufwerk beim Lesen extrem stark, dass ich schon Angst habe, dass es gleich kaputt geht.
> 
> ...



 bei mir rattert es zwar nicht im Laufwerk, aber es hat Schwierigkeiten überhaupt irgendwas zu lesen. Videos lassen sich manchmal starten, schmieren dann aber mittendrin ab  Kann bei mir auch nicht am Laufwerk liegen.


----------



## Schrotti (28. Juni 2014)

Am besten hat mir bis jetzt, ich bin noch nicht durch, der Teil mit den Wasserkühlern gefallen. 

Es gibt da allerdings ein Problem mit der Herstellerbezeichnung.

In den Diagrammen habt ihr dem "Heatkiller" das k geklaut. Schaut etwas komisch aus   .


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (29. Juni 2014)

Natler schrieb:


> bei mir rattert es zwar nicht im Laufwerk, aber es hat Schwierigkeiten überhaupt irgendwas zu lesen. Videos lassen sich manchmal starten, schmieren dann aber mittendrin ab  Kann bei mir auch nicht am Laufwerk liegen.


 Hmmm, komisch, hatte ich im letzten Jahr auch 2x, habe es mit verschiedenen Laufwerken getestet, schließe also die Laufwerke aus. Äusserlich auch keine Verschmutzung und Co zu erkennen. Auch, wenn ich sagen muss, das mir die Videos/Games/Programme, die DVD als ganze, nicht so wichtig ist (DVD Abo war ein Geschenk   )


----------



## Bummsbirne (29. Juni 2014)

Ich hatte bei fast jeder 2ten DVD so Leseprobleme bis ich die Scheiben ab Februar gar nicht mehr ins LW eingelegt habe. Das Laufwerk ist nur am rumrödeln bis dann mal nach 5 Minuten das Menü geladen ist. Dann klick ich auf ne Rubrik und dann fängt die rödelei wieder an. Und wenn ich dann auf n Video klicke isses ganz vorbei. Da kann ich in der Zwischenzeit besser 2 Mal Wolfenstein per 4 DVDs installieren als von der Heft DVD n Video zu gucken.
Und am Laufwerk bzw am Laufwerktyp liegt es nicht. Weder an externen BluRay Brenner, externen DVD Brenner, internem BLu Ray Brenner, internem DVD Brenner, Slim Slotin Blue Ray Rom und Slim DVD Brenner.

Ich hab die aktuelle DVD nur wegen euren Problemen hier mal reingeschmissen. Bei mir isses das Gleiche. Ist quasi auch nicht lesbar. Normalerweise schmeiß ich die Dinger direkt in die Tonne und versuchgar nicht erst. Hab das seit Monaten bereits aufgegeben. Und die Scheibe zum Umtauschen dann zurückzuschicken ist mir zu aufwändig in Zeiten des Internets.
Ich find aber, dass die Quali der Scheiben noch schlechter geworden ist. Diese Doppelseitigen Heft DVD`s zum Umdrehen ließen sich , bis auf ein zwei Ausnahmen, gut lesen. 

Davon abgesehen find ich die DVD sowieso mittlerweile überflüssig. 


Naja ich muss aber sagen, dass ich das ZWEITE Mal (nach nem Nachforschungsantrag bei der Post) mein Heft früher als 1 Tag (3 Tage) vor Release bekommen habe!!!!! Hatte sonst 1!!! Heft einen Tag vorher bekommen. Den Rest alle am Release Tag. Und weil sich mehrere über die "zu Späte" Lieferung hier im Forum beschwert und teils auch ihr ABO gekündigt haben (unter anderem Ich), wurde hier seitens der Redaktion mal schnell der Satz auf der letzten Heftseite verändert. Ich zitiere mich mal eben selbst aus dem 05/2014 Feedback Forum:

Zitat: *Es hat also nichts genützt. Jetzt hab ich bei der 04/2014 unten auf der Vorschauseite gelesen:

"Abonnenten bekommen das Heft üblicherweise ein bis zwei Tage früher".


Da stand schonmal was anderes.  Nämlich: "Abonnenten bekommen das Heft EINIGE TAGE vorher. "

Dieser Text wurde scheinbar deshalb verändert, um "rechtlich"auf der "sichereren"  Seite zu sein.

*
Das schonmal dazu.
Davon aber abgesehen find ich die aktuelle Ausgabe sehr gut. Endlich kommt mal wieder WaKü Zeugs in die Ausgabe. War in den letzten Ausgaben schon. Sehr gut! Nur weiter so. Am Besten den Bundymania ausm Luxx fest als Wakü Testredakteur einstellen
es gibt doch keinen der mehr WakÜ Teile besitz/besessen hat oder getestet hat.

In der nächsten Ausgabe einfach n Artikel bzw n How 2 in Sachen Acryl tubing. Auch ne grobe Übersicht der Acryl Tube Größen etc. wäre top!

THX aber für die gute Ausgabe.


----------



## Ralf345 (29. Juni 2014)

Haswell-E Preisanstieg befürchtet: der Artikel erzählt nur die halbe Wahrheit. Der 6 Core soll deutlich günstiger werden. Ihr vergleicht 4 core vs 6 core, der 6 core kann gerne etwas teurer werden. Von befürchtet zu reden halte ich für irreführend.

Prozessor Roadmap= Skylake fehlt für 1H 2015. 

Top 10 APUs= Treiberangaben sind wichtig, leider fehlen sie. Luxmark rennt deutlich schneller mit dem letzten Haswell Beta Treiber.


----------



## TempestX1 (29. Juni 2014)

Die Ausgabe ist soweit gut (aber habe noch nicht alle Artikel gelesen), aber wegen Tippfehler sollte man vielleicht die Artikel ein weiteres Mal nachlesen.

Auf Seite 69 ist von "prall gefühlte SSD-Packungen" die Rede, das Gehäuse von Zalman auf Seite 91 hat Identitätsprobleme (M1 oder doch Z1?) und sonstige Kleinigkeiten in einigen Artikel. Wobei ich es auch verstehe, wenn man unter Zeitdruck/Termindruck steht.

Außerdem frage ich mich, ob es auch mal eine Vollversion auf die Heft DVD schaffen wird, die auch unter Linux laufen wird (z.B. via Steam).


----------



## xpSyk (29. Juni 2014)

Ich muss ehrlich sagen, das Testsystem für Ram war in dieser Ausgabe ziemlicher Müll... Es tut mir leid, dass ich es so hart sage, aber Crucial Ballistix Sport als schlechtester Ram, ist, um ehrlich zu sein, lächerlich. Denn bei Ram ist eigentlich nur P/L-V wichtig, Taktraten und Temperaturen fielen mMn. viel zu stark ins Gewicht. Ich finde Spar-Tipp wäre das Mindeste für Crucial Ballistix Sport gewesen. 

Die anderen Artikel fand ich gut, aber oft sehr oberflächlich, z.B. war die Kalibrierung per Quick Gamma nur sehr ungenau erklärt.


----------



## mini_ (29. Juni 2014)

Schon erstaunlich, welchen Schrott an USB-Sticks manche Verkäufer einem andrehen. Kann mich aber daran erinnern, daß dies in früheren Zeiten einem auch schon einmal passieren konnte, d.h. ein Speicherstick gaukelte vor, mehr Kapazität zu besitzen, als er tatsächlich zu Speichern in der Lage war.

Mit meiner DVD war übrigens alles in Ordnung, d.h. die Videos ließen sich ohne Probleme anschauen und auch die Vollversion konnte ohne Probleme auf meinem Notebook vom BR-Laufwerk installiert werden. 

Gruß,
mini_


----------



## Olstyle (29. Juni 2014)

Bummsbirne schrieb:


> "Abonnenten bekommen das Heft üblicherweise ein bis zwei Tage früher".
> 
> 
> Da stand schonmal was anderes.  Nämlich: "Abonnenten bekommen das Heft EINIGE TAGE vorher. "
> ...


Ich bin mir relativ sicher dass das schon immer so da stand. Alles andere wäre ja auch ökonomischer Selbstmord.


> Das schonmal dazu.
> Davon aber abgesehen find ich die aktuelle Ausgabe sehr gut. Endlich kommt mal wieder WaKü Zeugs in die Ausgabe. War in den letzten Ausgaben schon. Sehr gut! Nur weiter so. Am Besten den Bundymania ausm Luxx fest als Wakü Testredakteur einstellen
> es gibt doch keinen der mehr WakÜ Teile besitz/besessen hat oder getestet hat.


Bundy ist leider immer mal wieder auf Feldzug für/gegen bestimmte Shops und Hersteller. Er kennt sich zwar aus, für einen neutralen Test vertraue ich aber lieber auf Andere.


----------



## PCGH_Marco (30. Juni 2014)

JackBauer006 schrieb:


> Ich würde sehr gern die Siedler auf meinem Ultrabook installieren und spielen, dieses hat jedoch kein Laufwerk. Daher meine Frage:
> Kann ich das irgendwie trotzdem installieren?
> Über einen Download oder die Datei von DVD auf Stick kopieren oder ein DVD Image erstellen oder Uplay oder sonstiges?
> Vielen Dank im Voraus und für die ganzen Hefte!!!
> Gruß


 
Du kannst es auf einem anderen Rechner kopieren, es gibt keinen Kopierschutz.


----------



## kmf (30. Juni 2014)

Der Prozessortest kam gerade richtig. 

Ich will mir ja einen meiner Rechner seit längerer Zeit aufrüsten. Hab deshalb bereits im Vorfeld das Z87 Extreme3 beschafft und hier liegen. Jetzt lese ich im Artikel, dass ohne neues Bios die Platine nicht startet. Habt ihr das speziell geprüft oder handelt es sich um eine Annahme? Weil ich hab noch keinen So1150-Prozessor und könnte somit das nötige Biosupdate nicht durchführen. Früher wars doch so, dass eine gewisse Grundfunktionalität gegeben war, die fürs Biosflash gereicht hat. Oder irr ich mich? Ansonsten müsst ich halt extra Kohle für einen kleinen Pentium berappen, was mir aber überhaupt nicht schmecken würde. 



Übrigens geile Packung an lesenswertem Stoff im Heft.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (30. Juni 2014)

xpSyk schrieb:


> Ich muss ehrlich sagen, das Testsystem für Ram war in dieser Ausgabe ziemlicher Müll... Es tut mir leid, dass ich es so hart sage, aber Crucial Ballistix Sport als schlechtester Ram, ist, um ehrlich zu sein, lächerlich. Denn bei Ram ist eigentlich nur P/L-V wichtig, Taktraten und Temperaturen fielen mMn. viel zu stark ins Gewicht. Ich finde Spar-Tipp wäre das Mindeste für Crucial Ballistix Sport gewesen.


Der Preis fließt bei PC Games Hardware nie in die Wertung ein, egal bei welcher Produktkategorie. Ich kann nachvollziehen, weshalb das Kit so beliebt ist (siehe Pluspunkte im Fazit), nüchtern gesehen ist es aber lediglich ein günstiges DDR3-1600-Kit mit 8 GiByte, dessen Eigenschaften und Leistungswerte befriedigend bis ausreichend sind. Das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis ist unseres Erachtens "gut" und wir meinen: "Für den niedrigen Preis geht das  Abschneiden insgesamt in Ordnung." Dafür muss man aber nicht gleich einen Award zücken.


----------



## Ralf345 (30. Juni 2014)

Handbrake unterstützt weder NVENC noch VCE. Da gab es höchstens non-public Testversionen, die nie öffentlich wurden. GPU unterstützt ist nur Quicksync möglich.


----------



## Olstyle (30. Juni 2014)

Jetzt hab ich die Ausgabe auch vorliegen.

Was mir persönlich sofort auffiel  : Torsten ist angekommen. Ein Kühlertest der auf "eigentlich könnt ihr nehmen was ihr wollt" endet und der "komplett geräuschlose PC" als Thema in der nächsten Ausgabe ist schon eine recht eindeutige Handschrift.


----------



## marrkk1 (30. Juni 2014)

Ich frage mich wo es die zwei inoffiziellen Achtkerner zu kaufen gibt.
Ich hätte gern einen zum ausprobieren, außerdem kauf ich mir sowieso bald ein 2011 Board.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (1. Juli 2014)

Bummsbirne schrieb:


> "Abonnenten bekommen das Heft üblicherweise ein bis zwei Tage früher".
> Da stand schonmal was anderes.  Nämlich: "Abonnenten bekommen das Heft EINIGE TAGE vorher. "



Hast Du dafür auch einen Beleg oder woher kommt die Behauptung?

Ich habe grad mal zum Spaß die PCGH 01/2007 (!) in die Hand genommen und da steht wortwörtlich genau dasselbe. "üblicherweise 1-2 Tage früher".

So viel zum Thema "wir ändern irgendwas".


----------



## Schnitzel (1. Juli 2014)

So, seit Ausgabe 8/14 könnt ihr mich auch wieder als Abonnenten begrüßen.
Auch wenn das nichts Objektives ist und mit Sicheheit auch nichts damit zu tun hat hält sich meine Trauer darüber das Super Flower mit dem HX550 durchgefallen ist in Grenzen.
(Manch einer mag sich eventuell noch an den mehr als peinlichen Auftritt eines Support-Mitarbeiters von Super-Flower im NT-Disskussionsthread erinnern.)

Edit:
BTW, meine war glaube ich am Samstag im Briefkasten.


----------



## JackBauer006 (1. Juli 2014)

PCGH_Marco schrieb:


> Du kannst es auf einem anderen Rechner kopieren, es gibt keinen Kopierschutz.


Danke, hat wunderbar funktioniert!


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (2. Juli 2014)

Wie hieß nochmal die Webseite wo man gucken kann wo es die PCGH zu Kaufen gibt?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. Juli 2014)

https://www.mykiosk.com/suche 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (2. Juli 2014)

Danke... dann Renn ich eben zum Kiosk


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (2. Juli 2014)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> https://www.mykiosk.com/suche


 oh...coole seite. hätte mir in der vergangenheit schon mal ein paar wege erspart....gibts sowas auch für lebensmittel...?


----------



## TheSebi41 (2. Juli 2014)

Habe mir heute auch ein Exemplar geholt 
Schöne Ausgabe, die Fake 128 Gb Sticks sind cool


----------



## geist4711 (2. Juli 2014)

seit über einer stunde versuche ich nun die vollversion zu installieren 
erst normal von der dvd was ewigkeitan dauerte und mit mehrfachen fehlern beim 'installer verify...' endete....
dann versucht die daten auf platte zu kopieren um dann von da zu installiren.
da is er im moment noch bei, bisherige fehler: 
beim SAdK-Manual.pdf
und beim direktx....exe 
physikX-kram
vcredist....

ist es denn sooo schwierig ne funktionierende dvd herstellen zu lassen? ich mein sowas is ja pfennigware mittlerweile.....
da funktionieren ja meine selbstgebrannten sogar besser nach 5 jahren im regal liegen mit wärme, licht und zigarettenqualm 

mfg
robert


----------



## Schrotti (2. Juli 2014)

Das liegt an deinem Laufwerk (haben viele das Problem).


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (2. Juli 2014)

Schrotti schrieb:


> Das liegt an deinem Laufwerk (haben viele das Problem).


Warum sollte das an seinem Laufwerk liegen, wenn viele das Problem haben ? 
Habe diese Probleme auch, und das mit vier verschiedenen Laufwerken, dann wird es ja wohl eher an den DVD`s liegen, oder etwa nicht ?


----------



## geist4711 (3. Juli 2014)

die funktionen etc eines DVD-laufwerks sind genormt, und mein marken-laufwerk hat keine 100 DVD's gesehen und ich kann davon aus gehen das es korrekt funktioniert.
schlecht produzierte DVD's hingegen zeigen genau jene beschriebenen fehler beim lesen, es liegt also kaum am laufwerk. 

aber mal wieder zum thema vollversion: 
laut ubisoft gab es zu dieser gleich den editor dabei, wo is denn der bei der pcgh-vollversion geblieben?
so richtig 'voll' ist die vollversion denn wohl doch nicht und selbst im heft, geschweige denn auf der heftvorderseite, steht NICHT das der editor fehlt....

mfg
robert


----------



## geist4711 (3. Juli 2014)

heute das spiel neu gestartet und -peng- spiel startet nicht ohne jegliche fehlermeldung.
spiel neu installiert und das selbe.
nach einigem hin- und her ging es dann wieder -ubisoft's heisse-nadel-programierung.......

leider gibt es zu dem spiel keinen editor und die karten die im spiel sind, sind extrem klein -nix mit 'grossem wirtschaftsaufbau' .....
der 'trick' über ein tool karten aus siedler2-DNG spielbar machen zu können geht nicht weil das tool nichtmehr herunterladbar ist.

zusammenfassung: schade, nettes game, aber ohne editor oder die möglichkeit aus S2-DNG und dessen editor +zusatztool karten zu übernehmen, hat man nur die möglichkeit die vorhandenen kleinen kaum bebaubaren karten zu spielen wo man sich nichtmal richtig aufbauen kann. 

anmerkung: bin selbsterstellte karten gewöhnt die gross und mit viel platz erstellt sind und wo man dadurch auch die möglichkeiten der wirtschaft und des aufbaus voll nutzen kann gepaart mit vielen gegener spielt man dan so eine karte auch mal 2 tage lang.


mfg
robert


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (4. Juli 2014)

Bei mir läuft das Spiel sogar auf dem Laptop einwandfrei. (Nur Intel HD Graphics)


----------



## Seabound (4. Juli 2014)

Habs mir auch diesen Monat gegönnt. Gefällt mir auch supie! Nur mit den Siedlern konnte ich nada anfangen. Deswegen die "rote" Ausgabe.


----------



## Fried_Knight (4. Juli 2014)

Der Alk kostet mehr als die Nahrung. So lob ich mir das!


----------



## Seabound (4. Juli 2014)

Ich musste mich entscheiden. Kauf ich hochwertigeres Essen oder die PCGH. Ich hab mich für die Lektüre entschieden.


----------



## DjTomCat (6. Juli 2014)

Ich hab das Gefühl das mit jeder Ausgabe die raus kommt, das heft immer dünner wird!!! 

Die Qualität der DVD's lassen auch immer mehr zu wünschen übrig. Sehr oft nicht lesbar, total verschmutzt mit irgend einem Belag den man kaum von der DVD bekommt.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (6. Juli 2014)

DjTomCat schrieb:


> Ich hab das Gefühl das mit jeder Ausgabe die raus kommt, das heft immer dünner wird!!!


 
Dann hast du das letzte Heft wohl vor 5+ Jahren gekauft, als Printerzeugnisse generell dicker waren (mit höherem Werbeanteil).  Wir Schreiber merken nichts von weniger Seiten, was ja weniger Arbeit bedeuten würde. Das Papier hat sich über die Jahre aber mehrfach verändert, zuletzt mit der PCGH 06/2014.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Cuddleman (6. Juli 2014)

Ich kann mir nicht helfen, aber ist im Artikel "*Kriminell günstig*?" ein modifizierter "*Stephan*" zu sehen. (der offensichtliche Schreibtischtäter) 
Der Haarschnitt, die Brille, die Nase, selbst der Oberlippenbart, sehen genauso aus wie auf dem Redaktionsbild, nur seine leichten Pausbäckchen mit der ausladenden Unterhaarung fehlen.

Wer war das?

Werte Moderatoren, ich muß gestehen, das ich mittlerweile grundsätzlich erst mal (zuerst meistens Thilo's Eingangstext) alle Kommentarartikel, der in der jeweiligen PCGH-Ausgabe vertretenen Heftmoderatoren lese.
Hier kommen Gedanken zum Vorschein, mit denen ich mich auch meistens irgendwie beschäftige. 

*Sehr gut, das wäre schon fast allein ein Heft wert.*

Die *Schnäppchentest*s können vielen ein gewisses Verständnis bringen, vor allem, ich sage es mal direkt, wenn z.B. USB-Sticks, in einer schon kriminellen Art manipuliert werden und das mit anschließender Vorgabe falscher Tatsachen. 
Da spielt es keine Rolle, ob das Teil dann nur wenige Euro kostet, hier ist die vorangegangene Tat allein, schon eine Anzeige für den Staatsanwalt wert.

Der Monitortest aus dieser Schnäppchensparte war auch recht interessant, aber was die Lebensdauer dieser Produkte angeht, fehlt es an der nötigen Zeit, um da eine genauere Aussage zu treffen.
Karsten kann zumindest mit (aus den Testergebnissen resultierenden Erwerb) seinem Monitor, später eine Aussage diesbezüglich machen, wenn es dann überhaupt auch einen die Monitorlebensdauer einschränkenden Mangel gibt.

Raff's Grafikkartenkühlertest der Zweite. 
Ich hoffe das noch mehr User den Artikel auch lesen und die Testergebnisse auch richtig verstehen, auf was es den ankommt, wenn man doch selbst Hand anlegt zum Kühlertausch!

Ich bin richtig enttäuscht was den Artikel "*Prozessor kaltgestellt*" angeht.
Eine plane Auflagefläche sollte doch jeder Hersteller hinbekommen, oder nicht? 
Warum sowas geschehen kann, ist mir schon klar, aber warum die Hersteller keine geeignete Gegenmaßnahmen nutzen, bleibt mir schleierhaft.
Extra Experimente mit der WLP-Auftragung machen zu müßen, sollte eigentlich nicht sein, auch wenn sich selbst mit den "krummen" Dingern, noch brauchbare Ergebnisse erzielen lassen.

Der PC-Gehäusetest, zeigt mal wieder, mit wie vielen Modellen, ob überzeugend, oder mangelhaft, der Markt überflutet wird.
Hierbei eine gute Rückfallebene zu haben, wäre ein sehr schöner Vorzug, sofern ihr hier überhaupt massiver zur Testtat schreiten könnt.
Da gibt es so viele Eckpunkte die beleuchtet werden können, na ja, schauen wir mal, wie sich das eventuell noch so weiter entwickelt.

Der Artikel "*Next Gen auf dem PC?*" stellt nachwirkend die Frage, wer verschläft hier Next Gen? 
Könnte das eine andere Preispolitik seitens der Hardwarehersteller heraufbeschwören, sich von preiswerter Hardware abzuwenden und die finanzielle Erwerbsspanne, für den mehr, oder weniger, gezwungenen Nutzer nach oben, sprich gewinnorientierter Auszurichten?

Soll sich, wenn den DX12 verfügbar ist, alles wieder in geordnetere Bahnen einfügen? 
Schafft die Verfügbarkeit mit AMD's "Mantle", für die hardwarefressenden Game-Titel eine Angleichung an bestehende Hardware? 
Ich habe dazu ein zwiespältiges Bauchgefühl.

Im Netzteil-Test, stellt sich mir die Frage?
OVP bezieht sich allgemein nach den ATX-Vorgaben nur auf die Ausgangsspannungen eines Netzteils, soweit ich das weiß. 
Kann OVP eine Eingangsüberspannung, erzeugt durch einen Blitzschlag, oder durch eine sekundäre Nebenspannung von solch einem,  kompensieren, ableiten, oder das NT tatsächlich schützen, oder eignet sich OVP auch für die z.B. 230V~ Overheats (bis 260V~) die schon mal auftreten können?
Ist eine wirklich gute überspannungsableitende separate Steckdosenleiste nicht eventuell sinnvoller, zumindest für alles was weit über 230V~ hinaus geht, denn da gibt es Eingangsspannungsschutz auch gleich für alle anderen benötigten peripheren Geräte. 

Abteilung, Leserbrief:
Stephans Verteidigung zu den PCGH-Tests, unterstreicht dieses Heft auf jeden Fall!


----------



## --EpoX-- (7. Juli 2014)

Relativ gut gelungen das Häft  ich fand nur bei den ITX Cases habt ihr teilweise echt auf Exoten zurückgegriffen und "Die" Gaming ITX-Kisten außen vor gelassen, gerade das Prodigy halte ich für ziemlich potent in diesem Sektor, das ist natürlich subjektiv gesehen! Und auch etwas mehr von Lian Li`s Q-Serie hätte ich mir gewünscht, aber passend zum aktuellen Projekt war der Artikel trotzdem top !


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (7. Juli 2014)

kmf schrieb:


> Der Prozessortest kam gerade richtig.
> 
> Ich will mir ja einen meiner Rechner seit längerer Zeit aufrüsten. Hab deshalb bereits im Vorfeld das Z87 Extreme3 beschafft und hier liegen. Jetzt lese ich im Artikel, dass ohne neues Bios die Platine nicht startet. Habt ihr das speziell geprüft oder handelt es sich um eine Annahme? Weil ich hab noch keinen So1150-Prozessor und könnte somit das nötige Biosupdate nicht durchführen. Früher wars doch so, dass eine gewisse Grundfunktionalität gegeben war, die fürs Biosflash gereicht hat. Oder irr ich mich? Ansonsten müsst ich halt extra Kohle für einen kleinen Pentium berappen, was mir aber überhaupt nicht schmecken würde.


Mit dem Board speziell haben wir's nicht ausprobiert. Aber unser Z87-G43 wollte beim Start ohne neues UEFI keinen Pieps von sich geben. Allerdings könnte (soll) es funktionieren, wenn man direkt beim ersten Start einen passend formarierten (FAT32) USB-Stick einsteckt, von dem direkt geupdatet werden kann. DAS haben wir allerdings nicht ausprobiert.


----------



## skyhigh5 (7. Juli 2014)

Hey weiß noch nicht obs jemand erwähnt hat jedoch befindet sich mMn ein Fehler in der Wertungsliste der Korea LCD's.

Ein QX2710 ist vor dem mit dem LED Suffix.
Im Fazit des QX2710 steht auch übertaktbar auf 120HZ.

Dachte der lässt bei 120HZ bilder aus?



Mfg


----------



## metalstore (7. Juli 2014)

Hab sie mir vorhin direkt nach der Schule geholt, also das mit den angeblichen 128G(i)B USB-Sticks (die im besten Fall noch 8G(i)B Speicherkapazität haben) ist echt...darf man das überhaupt noch in Worte fassen?


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (7. Juli 2014)

Cuddleman schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nicht helfen, aber ist im Artikel "*Kriminell günstig*?" ein modifizierter "*Stephan*" zu sehen. (der offensichtliche Schreibtischtäter)
> Der Haarschnitt, die Brille, die Nase, selbst der Oberlippenbart, sehen genauso aus wie auf dem Redaktionsbild, nur seine leichten Pausbäckchen mit der ausladenden Unterhaarung fehlen.
> 
> Wer war das?


Das war die Idee unseres Layouters Hans. Ich habe vorgeschlagen, einen Screenshot aus dem Spiel Thief als Aufmacher zu verwenden, da der Titel relativ neu ist und ich das Motto "Kriminell günstig?" bereits im Hinterkopf hatte. Der Händler hat natürlich perfekt dazu gepasst. Nachdem Hans die fotografierten Komponenten reingesetzt hat, gefiel ihm wohl der Gedanke, auch den Kopf auszutauschen. So sieht die Szene übrigens im Original ausl: Thief maxed out: 5,6 GiByte VRAM-Belegung plus Tipps für bessere Grafik - Update: 111 neue Screenshots mit Sweet FX - Bildergalerie, [Thief_SweetFX_downsampled_15-pcgh.jpg]

Nachdem es der Goat Simulator auf den Aufmacher des Specials geschafft hat, wollte Frank bei seinem Gehäusetest übrigens nachlegen, obwohl er das Spiel angeblich nicht leiden kann.


----------



## Pyrodactil (8. Juli 2014)

Ich verstehe die Leser nicht, die sich über eine zu dünne Ausgabe beschweren. Ist doch reichlich Inputmaterial drin, & das zur Urlaubsferienzeit. Jede Seite ein Genuss, & nicht zu dick mit überflüssigem. Bei mir ist´s Abo fällig. 
Meine wünsche flüstere ich Euch mal ins offene Ohr.


----------



## orca113 (8. Juli 2014)

Mir hat die Sache mit den Ebay Schnäppchen gut gefallen im letzten Heft! War echt interessant.

Auch mal der Vergleich neu oder gebraucht kaufen.

 Abo wird bei mir verlängert


----------



## Seabound (8. Juli 2014)

orca113 schrieb:


> Mir hat die Sache mit den Ebay Schnäppchen gut gefallen im letzten Heft! War echt interessant.



Hat mir auch sehr gut gefallen! Schön ausführlich!


----------



## orca113 (8. Juli 2014)

angesprochen wird. Würde mir häufiger solche Sachen wünschen. Auch mal den Gebrauchthardwaremarkt zu beurteilen und Kauftipps. Also Tipps wo man am günstigsten kauft und ehesten Schnäppchen macht. Auch allgemein mal tipps zu Import von Hardware.


----------



## Threshold (10. Juli 2014)

Ich habe da eine Anmerkung zu dem USB Stick Vergleich ab Seite 74.
Ich selbst besitze den Cruzer Extreme von San Disk gleich 2x -- jeweils die 64GB Version.
Und bei meinen Sticks besteht inzwischen das Problem dass die Arretierung beim Ausfahren des Sticks -- um ihn einstecken zu können -- nicht mehr korrekt arbeitet.
Sie rastet schlichtweg nur noch unzureichend ein. Ich überprüfe inzwischen vor jedem Einstecken ob sie eingerastet ist denn mir ist es schon wiederholt passiert dass der Anschluss des Sticks beim Einstecken einfach wieder eingedrückt wurde.
Im Prinzip sehe ich das als Verschleiß an. Der Kunststoff ist schlichtweg zu schwach dimensioniert um das über Jahre stabil gewährleisten zu können.
Meine beiden Sticks habe ich jedenfalls rund ein Jahr im Betrieb und das scheint mir ein Schwachpunkt zu sein -- sonst ist der Stick problemlos.

Es wäre super wenn ihr derartige Produkte mal über einen längeren Zeitraum testen könntet ob ihr auf ähnliche Probleme während des Alltagsgebrauchs im Laufe der Zeit stößt.


----------



## Adi1 (10. Juli 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich habe da eine Anmerkung zu dem USB Stick Vergleich ab Seite 74.
> Ich selbst besitze den Cruzer Extreme von San Disk gleich 2x -- jeweils die 64GB Version.
> Und bei meinen Sticks besteht inzwischen das Problem dass die Arretierung beim Ausfahren des Sticks -- um ihn einstecken zu können -- nicht mehr korrekt arbeitet.
> Sie rastet schlichtweg nur noch unzureichend ein. Ich überprüfe inzwischen vor jedem Einstecken ob sie eingerastet ist denn mir ist es schon wiederholt passiert dass der Anschluss des Sticks beim Einstecken einfach wieder eingedrückt wurde.
> ...



Jo, wer billig kauft, kauft ...


----------



## IluBabe (10. Juli 2014)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Jo, wer billig kauft, kauft ...


Ich hab nen 4GB SanDisk Stick, und da ist auch so ne vorschieb bare Technik verbaut, so daß der USB Anschluss aus dem Stick rausgeschoben wird mit "Arretierung". Die treiben sich ja nun bevorzugt bei Speichermedien rum um bauen auch Quark. Das kommt also immer auf den Einzefall an.


----------



## Threshold (10. Juli 2014)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Jo, wer billig kauft, kauft ...


 
Der Stick selbst ist ganz gut. 
Nur da hätte San Disk ein paar Cent mehr ausgeben sollen und einen widerstandsfähigeren Kunststoff nehmen sollen.


----------



## Cuddleman (11. Juli 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich habe da eine Anmerkung zu dem USB Stick Vergleich ab Seite 74.
> Ich selbst besitze den Cruzer Extreme von San Disk gleich 2x -- jeweils die 64GB Version.
> Und bei meinen Sticks besteht inzwischen das Problem dass die Arretierung beim Ausfahren des Sticks -- um ihn einstecken zu können -- nicht mehr korrekt arbeitet.
> Sie rastet schlichtweg nur noch unzureichend ein. Ich überprüfe inzwischen vor jedem Einstecken ob sie eingerastet ist denn mir ist es schon wiederholt passiert dass der Anschluss des Sticks beim Einstecken einfach wieder eingedrückt wurde.
> ...



Ich habe einen Kingston Data Traveler Ultimate 3.0 G3 in der 32GB Version, bei dem sich die Arretierung schon von Grund auf, relativ leicht wieder zurück schieben läßt.
Solange das Teil der einzige Gegenstand in einer Hosentasche ist, geht es noch, aber sobald mehrere Gegenstände sich sinnvollerweise in dieser befinden, wird's enger und der Schutz wird zurück geschoben. 
Wenn es anders nicht geht, sollte man unbedingt beachten, keine metallisch blanken Gegenstände, (z.B. Schlüssel) zusammen mit dieser Stickausführung in einer Hosentasche aufzubewahren.
Ansonsten hat es keinen Einfluß auf die Einsatzfähigkeit der Sticks und Datenverlust war bisher auch noch nicht vorgekommen!
Betrifft auch alle genannten und von mir bisher benutzten, mit der gleichen Schutzmethode, z.B. die Verbatim Pin Stripe, HAMA-Flash Pen Probo, Kingston Datatraveler 100G, PNY Wave Attache, Intenso Twister Line.



Adi1 schrieb:


> Jo, wer billig kauft, kauft ...



Warum billig?

Meinen Kingston Data Traveler Ultimate 3.0 G3 konnte man, kurz nach dessen Markteinführung, nicht als preiswert/billig bezeichnen.
Auch hier ist der Schutzmechanismus ist unzureichend stabil hergestellt und das gleich betrifft den baugleichen Kingston Data Traveler HyperX Predator der eine völlig anderes Preisniveau aufweist!


----------



## PCGH_Raff (11. Juli 2014)

Ich habe vor gut 1,5 Jahren auch einen "billigen" 32-GByte-Stick bei Staturn gekauft. Damals IIRC ~15 Euro, was echt wenig war (heute ist das teuer ). Der läuft seitdem wie 'ne Eins, allerdings ist er definitiv eine Schnecke. Das hatte ich angesichts USB 2.0 und regelmäßigen Tests der Kollegen schon erwartet. Sollte ohnehin nur ein "portables Datengrab" werden. Billig kann also funktionieren, wenn man grob weiß, auf was man sich einlässt. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (11. Juli 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der Stick selbst ist ganz gut.
> Nur da hätte San Disk ein paar Cent mehr ausgeben sollen und einen widerstandsfähigeren Kunststoff nehmen sollen.


wenn man sich die Bewertungen der Kunden bei amazon anschaut, scheint das wohl kein Einzelfall zu sein. Eigentlcih schade, weil die Performancewerte sind ja wirklich gut, hätte mir den Stick auch kürzlich beinahe gekauft (der Artikel reaktivierte den Kaufwunsch wieder ) Aber nun suche ich nach alternativen.


----------



## trigger831 (11. Juli 2014)

Fand die Themen bzgl. der "Unreal-Engine-Historie" sowie "Next Gen auf dem PC" interessant und erhellend.


----------



## Threshold (12. Juli 2014)

ThomasGoe69 schrieb:


> wenn man sich die Bewertungen der Kunden bei amazon anschaut, scheint das wohl kein Einzelfall zu sein. Eigentlcih schade, weil die Performancewerte sind ja wirklich gut, hätte mir den Stick auch kürzlich beinahe gekauft (der Artikel reaktivierte den Kaufwunsch wieder ) Aber nun suche ich nach alternativen.


 
Der Stick ist technisch auch sehr gut. Die Performance ist super. Da gibt es nichts zu meckern.
Alternativen sind Sticks mit normaler Kappe.
Aber davon hatte ich auch mal welche und irgendwann leiert die Kappe so dermaßen aus dass sie von selbst herunter fällt oder in der Hosentasche nicht auf dem Stick bleibt.
Also auch hier ist Perfektion was anderes.

Liegt einfach daran dass die Hersteller extrem billigen Kunststoff nehmen der für einen Dauereinsatz einfach nicht ausgelegt ist.


----------



## IluBabe (12. Juli 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Liegt einfach daran dass die Hersteller extrem billigen Kunststoff nehmen der für einen Dauereinsatz einfach nicht ausgelegt ist.


Das ist nicht der Hersteller ihre Schuld, sondern das ist Materialeigenschaften bedingt bei Kunststoff. Nach einigen Jahren verfleuchen sich die Weichmacher, es wird spröde und bricht, oder anderer Kunststoff ist dauerhaft weich, dass es sich umformt und Klemmverbindungen sich Abnutzen durch Abrasion, so dass über die Zeit von der Klemmkraft nicht viel übrig bleibt. Ein Stick aus ABS Plastehülle wäre zwar schlagfest, wie bspw. ein Schutzhelm, aber nicht genügend elastiv für Klemmverbindungen. Und Verbundkunststofflösungen sind schon recht teuer in der Produktion wegen des Doppeleinspritzungs-prozess, sowie der meist unterschiedlichen Abkühlgeschwindigkeiten wo die Umformung der Plaste genau richtig sein muss, damit es nicht aussieht wie Lump. Das einzige sichere wäre ein Verschlusssystem wie Bajonettverschluss, da würden aber die Dimensionen vom Stick wieder größer werden, bzw. die meist eckige Form würde sich bspw. in eine zylindrische Verwandeln. Ob man nen dicken Stick in der Hose haben will oder nen flachen, ist halt auch so ne Frage.


----------



## Threshold (12. Juli 2014)

IluBabe schrieb:


> Das ist nicht der Hersteller ihre Schuld, sondern das ist Materialeigenschaften bedingt bei Kunststoff.


 
Natürlich ist das die Schuld des Herstellers. 
Er könnte ja besseren Kunststoff nehmen der die Eigenschaften hat die benötigt werden.
Aber es wird nur auf den Preis geschaut und dann normalen schlagzähes Polystyrol oder Copolymere genommen oder sowas.
Und Verbundkunststoffe sind überhaupt nicht notwendig. Es gibt genug Polyamide die derartige Eigenschaften besitzen aber halt etwas mehr kosten.


----------



## IluBabe (12. Juli 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und Verbundkunststoffe sind überhaupt nicht notwendig. Es gibt genug Polyamide die derartige Eigenschaften besitzen aber halt etwas mehr kosten.


 Da wären wir wieder da angelangt, wo der Kunde zum billigen Produkt greift, als zu dem das die selbe Kapazität hat und 5€ Aufpreis mit sich bringt. Teufelskreis inc.. Am liebsten wäre mir ja alles in DDR Plaste, nur am Farbton müsste wohl nochmal gerarbeitet werden, dann hält auch diese Ware die nächsten 50 Jahre.


----------



## Jooschka (14. Juli 2014)

IluBabe schrieb:


> Das ist nicht der Hersteller ihre Schuld, sondern das ist Materialeigenschaften bedingt bei Kunststoff. Nach einigen Jahren verfleuchen sich die Weichmacher, es wird spröde und bricht, oder anderer Kunststoff ist dauerhaft weich, dass es sich umformt und Klemmverbindungen sich Abnutzen durch Abrasion, so dass über die Zeit von der Klemmkraft nicht viel übrig bleibt. Ein Stick aus ABS Plastehülle wäre zwar schlagfest, wie bspw. ein Schutzhelm, aber nicht genügend elastiv für Klemmverbindungen. Und Verbundkunststofflösungen sind schon recht teuer in der Produktion wegen des Doppeleinspritzungs-prozess, sowie der meist unterschiedlichen Abkühlgeschwindigkeiten wo die Umformung der Plaste genau richtig sein muss, damit es nicht aussieht wie Lump. Das einzige sichere wäre ein Verschlusssystem wie Bajonettverschluss, da würden aber die Dimensionen vom Stick wieder größer werden, bzw. die meist eckige Form würde sich bspw. in eine zylindrische Verwandeln. Ob man nen dicken Stick in der Hose haben will oder nen flachen, ist halt auch so ne Frage.


 Wie Wäre es mit nem verschleißfreien Magnetverschluss??? Den gibts schon seit Keine Ahnung... n paar Jahrhunderten... und kostet wenig... aber dann würde man ja nur einen Stick pro Jahrzehnt kaufen...


----------



## orca113 (15. Juli 2014)

Hab die letzte PCGH jetzt komplett durchgelesen. Insgesamt wieder sehr gelungen. Hatte mich ja schonmal positiv dazu geäussert.

Kann ich irgendwo meine Abo Daten der PCGH einsehen. Abo Nummer usw?

Bei mir scheint ne Lücke in der Papierlage zu Hause zu sein. Da fehlt irgednwei alles an Unterlagen zu meinem Abo


----------



## Firebird11 (15. Juli 2014)

Ich hätte eine Anmerkung zum Artikel "Next Gen auf dem PC?":

Bei den Benchmarks auf Seite 107 wird bei Grid die GTX 770/2G mit 42,5 FPS angegeben, die GTX 770/4G hingegen mit satten 72,6 FPS. Im Frameverlauf auf der darauf folgenden Seite liegen beide hingegen fast gleich auf, zusammen mit der Bemerkung "Grid Autosport gibt sich in Full-HD schon mit 1 GiByte Videospeicher zufrieden. 2 GiByte sind optimal." Da bei den Benchmarks bei der "Sapphire HD 7850 Dual-X/1G" die gleichen FPS-Werte wie bei der die GTX 770/2G angegeben sind (42,5) vermute ich jetzt mal, dass diese anstelle der (fehlenden) Original-FPS-Werte der GTX 770/2G doppelt abgedruckt wurden und es keinen krassen Leistungsunterschied zwischen 2G- und 4G-Version gibt.


Ach ja und Carstens Aufruf in der Prozessoren-Kolumne folgend möchte ich außerdem noch die Hand als "Interessiert sich (auch) für die Leistungs-Werte von günstigen CPUs"-Indianer heben.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (15. Juli 2014)

Firebird11 schrieb:


> Ich hätte eine Anmerkung zum Artikel "Next Gen auf dem PC?":
> 
> Bei den Benchmarks auf Seite 107 wird bei Grid die GTX 770/2G mit 42,5 FPS angegeben, die GTX 770/4G hingegen mit satten 72,6 FPS. Im Frameverlauf auf der darauf folgenden Seite liegen beide hingegen fast gleich auf, zusammen mit der Bemerkung "Grid Autosport gibt sich in Full-HD schon mit 1 GiByte Videospeicher zufrieden. 2 GiByte sind optimal." Da bei den Benchmarks bei der "Sapphire HD 7850 Dual-X/1G" die gleichen FPS-Werte wie bei der die GTX 770/2G angegeben sind (42,5) vermute ich jetzt mal, dass diese anstelle der (fehlenden) Original-FPS-Werte der GTX 770/2G doppelt abgedruckt wurden und es keinen krassen Leistungsunterschied zwischen 2G- und 4G-Version gibt.



Mist, haben wir im Proof doch etwas übersehen.  Nachdem ich mir die Benchmarks gerade ansah: Yep, deine Vermutung und unsere Aussage in Prosa sind korrekt. Die Ultra-HD-Werte auf der rechten Seite sehen die 2G-Karte vor dem 4G-Pendant, da letztere etwas geringer boostet. Da Full HD natürlich weniger Speicher braucht, kann der Wert der GTX 770/2G nur ein Bug sein.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Firebird11 (16. Juli 2014)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Mist, haben wir im Proof doch etwas übersehen.  Nachdem ich mir die Benchmarks gerade ansah: Yep, deine Vermutung und unsere Aussage in Prosa sind korrekt. Die Ultra-HD-Werte auf der rechten Seite sehen die 2G-Karte vor dem 4G-Pendant, da letztere etwas geringer boostet. Da Full HD natürlich weniger Speicher braucht, kann der Wert der GTX 770/2G nur ein Bug sein.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 
OK, danke für die Rückmeldung!


----------



## PCGH_Phil (16. Juli 2014)

Firebird11 schrieb:


> Ich hätte eine Anmerkung zum Artikel "Next Gen auf dem PC?":
> 
> Bei den Benchmarks auf Seite 107 wird bei Grid die GTX 770/2G mit 42,5 FPS angegeben, die GTX 770/4G hingegen mit satten 72,6 FPS. Im Frameverlauf auf der darauf folgenden Seite liegen beide hingegen fast gleich auf, zusammen mit der Bemerkung "Grid Autosport gibt sich in Full-HD schon mit 1 GiByte Videospeicher zufrieden. 2 GiByte sind optimal." Da bei den Benchmarks bei der "Sapphire HD 7850 Dual-X/1G" die gleichen FPS-Werte wie bei der die GTX 770/2G angegeben sind (42,5) vermute ich jetzt mal, dass diese anstelle der (fehlenden) Original-FPS-Werte der GTX 770/2G doppelt abgedruckt wurden und es keinen krassen Leistungsunterschied zwischen 2G- und 4G-Version gibt.



*Arg*. Ja, die Werte stimmen so natürlich nicht. Das hast du völlig korrekt gesehen, die Werte für die HD 7850 sind dort doppelt drin. Aber hier geht nicht verloren, die richtigen Werte für die GTX 770/2G lauten:

Avg.: 72,1; Min.: 58

Sie ist also minimal langsamer als die 4-Gigabyte-Version.

Gruß,
Phil


----------



## Pyrodactil (17. Juli 2014)

Thema: 6-Kern-Schreck i7-4790K,
Die CPU hat ja bekanntlich einen FSB von max. 1600 MHz.
Wie ist es möglich, laut Eurem "The Elder Scrolls 5" OC Bench, das mit 2133 MHz Speicherriegeln +11 FPS drin sind, obwohl kein Synchrontanz mehr stattfindet? 

Thema: DIY BIOS Mods,
Ihr hättet evtl. für den "nicht wissenden Usern" schreiben können, das das verstellen der Lüfter Steuerung z.B. von 30-85% auf 25-100% nur die dynamische Lüfterkurve negativ verlängert, & somit das Verhalten bei höheren Temperaturen nicht mehr progressiv wirkt. Die Karte wird heißer.

Ist aber ansonsten eine gute Anleitung, nicht nur für Übertakter. Ich hatte mal in der Vergangenheit zwei nicht OC GTX 580 für Crysis 2 nicht nur fürs SLI, sondern auch fürs Dual-Monitoring mehr Strom geben müssen damit´s stabil lief. & zur Anfangszeit von BF3 hatte mir auch kein User geglaubt, selbst bei nicht OC Karten die Spannung etwas zu erhöhen damit BF3 nicht abstürzt. Stattdessen haben die Leutz reihenweise ihre Kärtchen ohne Erfolg umgetauscht. Klar ist es schon traurig wenn eine frisch gekaufte Karte nicht stabil läuft & vom Hersteller nicht ordentlich getestet wurde, aber leider ist es wie mit dem immer schnelleren Modellwechsel bei den Automobilkonzernen, der Tester ist der Käufer.


----------



## Olstyle (17. Juli 2014)

FSB ist seit der ersten i-Generation tot. Deshalb gibt es auch kein klassisches sync/async beim Speicher.


----------



## Pyrodactil (17. Juli 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> FSB ist seit der ersten i-Generation tot. Deshalb gibt es auch kein klassisches sync/async beim Speicher.



Oh ja danke, hatte ich vergessen. Dann tanze ich mal schnell hinterher.


----------



## GoldenMic (20. Juli 2014)

Hey,

ich wollte mir mal Die Siedler - Aufbruch der Kulturen anschauen.
Bei der Installation sagt er mir das er Physx nicht installieren braucht, weils schon installiert wäre.
Will ich das Spiel dann Starten bekomme ich als Fehlermeldung:



> NxCreatePhysicsSDK failed
> Please install PhysX drivers



Das Spiel ist aus eurem Heft also helft mir mal.


----------



## Olstyle (20. Juli 2014)

Hast du mal versucht ein aktuelleres Physx direkt von der NV-Seite zu installieren? Bei Remember Me hatte ich das gleiche Problem und da hat ein manuelles Update geholfen.


----------



## kmf (22. Juli 2014)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Mit dem Board speziell haben wir's nicht ausprobiert. Aber unser Z87-G43 wollte beim Start ohne neues UEFI keinen Pieps von sich geben. Allerdings könnte (soll) es funktionieren, wenn man direkt beim ersten Start einen passend formarierten (FAT32) USB-Stick einsteckt, von dem direkt geupdatet werden kann. DAS haben wir allerdings nicht ausprobiert.


Danke für den Tipp mit dem Stick, das funzt tadellos.


----------



## Skysnake (22. Juli 2014)

Also erstmal ein großes Lob für den Artikel über die USB Sticks, und auch ansonsten über die ganze billig-Hardware aus dem Netz. Das war wirklich mal interessant zu lesen, was man denn da so bekommt. Immer GERN MEHR! von solchen Sachen 

Den Artikel mit dem Eigenbau-Bios finde ich auch schon mal klasse, weil ihr BEIDE Hersteller in einem Artikel behandelt habt  Leider bin ich noch nicht dazu gekommen, ihn wirklich zu lesen. 

Bei "GeForce kaltgestellt" musste ich mir allerdings etwas am Kopf kratzen. Warum bringt ihr gerade bei so einem Artikel nicht wieder Bilder einer Thermokamera  Das wäre doch wirklich richtig richtig aufschlussreich und informativ (sofern richtig gemacht! was ich euch aber zutraue. Ich sag nur unterschiedliche Charakteristiken -> Kreidespray etc. bzw halt gut aufpassen, wie man die Daten zu bewerten hat ). Das würde den Artikel meiner Meinung nach echt aufpeppen, und eben auch die Problematik der VRAMs klarer beleuchten.

Prozessor kaltgestellt war RICHTIG geil  
Ich finds wirklich gut, das ihr die Eier habt wirklich mal zu sagen, dass diese kleinen Unterschied praktisch irrelevant sind! Oft wird sich ja an Unterschieden im Bereich der Messungenauigkeit aufgegeilt wie noch was im Netz... 

Auf der anderen Seite, war ich etwas überrascht über den DevilsCanon Artikel. Das Ding ist doch ziemlich nutzlos, weil eben nicht wirklich was geht, oder habe ich euch da falsch verstanden? Ich hätte mir da auf jeden Fall ein klares Urteil zum OC gewünscht. 

Was auch ganz nett/gut war, war der Artikel zu GPGPU. Eines der klassischen Probleme, also die Kommunikation zwischen CPU und GPU habt ihr ja angesprochen, auch wenn ich mir da ehrlich gesagt noch ein paar Sachen wie asynchrone Kommunikation gewünscht hätte. Das Konzept kann man an sich sehr leicht erklären, ist aber ein großer Aha-Effekt, was man denn alles noch anstellen kann, wenn man es denn will, und kann 

Die Graphen "Fußangel : Rechen- vs. Datenübertragungszeit" hätte auch eindeutig noch mehr Erklärung bedürft, zumal Sie eben ein sehr selektives Bild zeigen. Das kann bei einigen Problemen sein, aber muss es definitiv nicht. Man sollte in diesem Rahmen dann auch wirklich darauf eingehen, das es eben durchaus sinnvoll sein kann, eben AUfgaben, die CPU bzw GPU an sich gar nicht so gut liegen, dennoch auf ihnen auszuführen, einfach weil man sich damit Datentransfers spart.

Drei Sachen sind mir allerdings etwas sauer aufgestoßen.
1. DAs Bild "Geeignet für GPU-Beschleunigung" ist so an sich ziemlich nichtssagend. Da fehlen zumindest die Datentransfers, oder warum sollte ein Kernel einfach nicht starten wie bei Beispiel II&III? Auch was man in Beispiel I Ausdrücken will, ist nicht wirklich klar. SOll hier die Anwendung auf der CPU gemeint sein??? Da hätte man sich vielleicht nochmal paar Gedanken machen sollen, was man denn genau aussagen will, und ob es jemand auch versteht, der den Artikel nicht geschrieben hat. Da war der Author wohl zu tief drin. 

2. "CUDA - der Urvater"
Habr ihr wirklich schon Brook vergessen, oder warum erwähnt ihr das nicht? Da war ja, zumindest meiner Erinnerung nach, AMD stärker angagiert als nVidia.
Und CAL habt ihr auch unterschlagen, was soweit ich mich erinnere, und meine kurze Recherche auch gezeigt hat, praktisch zeitgleich mit CUDA raus kam. 
CUDA hatte ein schönes Interface und eben nen guten Support von Seiten nVidias, aber den Heiligen Gral haben Sie damit nicht entdeckt.

3. Eure Aussagen zu XeonPhi:
Also XeonPhi, aka KNC kann schon heute ein Betriebssystem booten. Auf dem Ding läuft ein Linux drauf, und das sollte an sich auch jedem bekannt sein. XeonPhi unterstützt zwar auch offloading, aber man kann sich auch ganz normal per ssh auf dem Ding einloggen, was ja ganz klar zeigt, dass da ein Linux drauf läuft. Da hätte ich an sich mehr von euch erwartet, denn das hätte man wissen können. 

Und wenn ihr jetzt meint, das man XeonPhi ja ohne Host nicht betreiben könnte, so ist das leider auch nicht korrekt. Man kann XeonPhi durchaus ohne Host betreiben 




> Michael Richter, Hardware Application Engineer at the Intel labs in  Braunschweig/Germany adds: “This is probably the first time someone  booted a Xeon Phi accelerator card without having it directly connected  to a CPU. This is an important milestone for us because it proves that  the DEEP concept really works.”




Aber das habe ich jetzt auch nicht erwartet, das ihr das wisst, wobei es mich schon gefreut hätte. Immerhin ist das ja sozusagen Made in Germany, also zumindest teilweise.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (22. Juli 2014)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Den Artikel mit dem Eigenbau-Bios finde ich auch schon mal klasse, weil ihr BEIDE Hersteller in einem Artikel behandelt habt  Leider bin ich noch nicht dazu gekommen, ihn wirklich zu lesen.



Wir behandeln immer beide IHVs, sofern es Software dafür gibt. Die letzten beiden Artikel zu dem Thema, die jeweils einige Monate zurückliegen, widmeten sich gezwungenermaßen vorwiegend Geforce-Karten, da es keinen funktionierenden BIOS-Editor für Radeons gab.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Bei "GeForce kaltgestellt" musste ich mir allerdings etwas am Kopf kratzen. Warum bringt ihr gerade bei so einem Artikel nicht wieder Bilder einer Thermokamera  Das wäre doch wirklich richtig richtig aufschlussreich und informativ (sofern richtig gemacht! was ich euch aber zutraue. Ich sag nur unterschiedliche Charakteristiken -> Kreidespray etc. bzw halt gut aufpassen, wie man die Daten zu bewerten hat ). Das würde den Artikel meiner Meinung nach echt aufpeppen, und eben auch die Problematik der VRAMs klarer beleuchten.


 
Guter Punkt. Bin absolut deiner Meinung. Das Problem ist, dass eine Thermografiekamera nach wie vor nicht zum festen PCGH-Testequipment gehör. Wir hatten sie zuletzt immer für die dazugehörigen Specials ausgeliehen, weil gute Exemplare mit vernünftiger Auflösung eine große Stange Geld kosten. Wünscht euch sowas öfter, dann klappt's vielleicht endlich. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (23. Juli 2014)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Auf der anderen Seite, war ich etwas überrascht über den DevilsCanon Artikel. Das Ding ist doch ziemlich nutzlos, weil eben nicht wirklich was geht, oder habe ich euch da falsch verstanden? Ich hätte mir da auf jeden Fall ein klares Urteil zum OC gewünscht.


Es ist halt so: Wir haben _ein_ Exemplar eines Core i7-4790K testen können. Anhand dessen können wir aufzeigen, was sich mit diesem einem Chip erreichen lässt. Jedem Leser des Tests wird aufgefallen sein: Gegenüber den hohen Standard-/Turbo-Taktfrequenzen hält sich der Zuwachs in Grenzen. Auf die Ursache, nämlich das Temperaturlimit, sind wir eingegangen. Den Temperaturvorteil im Direktvergleich mit einem i7-4770K konnten wir aber auch nachstellen. Ein Urteil im Sinne von "X GHz lassen sich mit jeder Luftkühlung erreichen" oder "gegenüber einem i7-4770K sind X MHz mehr drin" halte ich aber für unseriös.


----------



## IluBabe (23. Juli 2014)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Es ist halt so: Wir haben _ein_ Exemplar eines Core i7-4790K testen können. Anhand dessen können wir aufzeigen, was sich mit diesem einem Chip erreichen lässt. Jedem Leser des Tests wird aufgefallen sein: Gegenüber den hohen Standard-/Turbo-Taktfrequenzen hält sich der Zuwachs in Grenzen. Auf die Ursache, nämlich das Temperaturlimit, sind wir eingegangen. Den Temperaturvorteil im Direktvergleich mit einem i7-4770K konnten wir aber auch nachstellen. Ein Urteil im Sinne von "X GHz lassen sich mit jeder Luftkühlung erreichen" oder "gegenüber einem i7-4770K sind X MHz mehr drin" halte ich aber für unseriös.


Ob sich an der CPU an sich was geändert hat, kann man eigentlich nur bestimmen wenn man zwei geköpfte Modelle des Vorgängers und Nachfolgers mal in den Vergleich stellt. Dann hat man zwar die variable des Unikats drin, kann aber zumindest Aussagen darüber geben wie sich der Stromhunger pro 100MHz Takt entfaltet. Und zumindest im Einzelfall sagen, ob sich durch die kleinen Adaptionen auch eine Trend ausmachen läßt. Wie zum Beispiel beim i7 4790k steigt pro 100Mhz der Spannungsbedarf um 20mV im Bereich von 4GHz bis 4,5 während es beim i7 4770k 25mV sind oder so ähnlich. - Ist halt aber ne recht teure Sache zwei CPUs mal auf verdacht zu köpfen nur um einen Test zu machen.


----------



## Skysnake (24. Juli 2014)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Es ist halt so: Wir haben _ein_ Exemplar eines Core i7-4790K testen können. Anhand dessen können wir aufzeigen, was sich mit diesem einem Chip erreichen lässt. Jedem Leser des Tests wird aufgefallen sein: Gegenüber den hohen Standard-/Turbo-Taktfrequenzen hält sich der Zuwachs in Grenzen. Auf die Ursache, nämlich das Temperaturlimit, sind wir eingegangen. Den Temperaturvorteil im Direktvergleich mit einem i7-4770K konnten wir aber auch nachstellen. Ein Urteil im Sinne von "X GHz lassen sich mit jeder Luftkühlung erreichen" oder "gegenüber einem i7-4770K sind X MHz mehr drin" halte ich aber für unseriös.


 Nein das natürlich nicht, aber eine Aussage bzgl 5GHz unter Luft usw., was ja sehr stark propagiert wurde nach den Benches auf der Messe unter kompakt Wakü+dice gekühlter Luft 

Die Vorstellungen, was geht, und was nicht geht, gehen ja sehr weit auseinander. Mit jedem neuen Chip seit SB wird ja von immer höheren Taktraten ausgegangen im OC. wirklich passieren tut dies meinem Verständnis/Informationslage nach aber nicht wirklich. Und nein wegen +/- 100 MHz über x Gens mach ich jetzt keinen Aufriss, denn da ist die Serienstreuung größer.

Also kurz um. Lässt sich der 4790k jetzt besser übertakten als nen 2600k unter Luft oder nicht? Also jetzt rein als Tendenz. So wie ich den Artikel verstanden habe, würde ich sagen eher nein, die geben sich nicht viel, und die Serienstreuung ist entscheidender als das Modell, was an Taktbarkeit geht, oder eben nicht.

Das ist aber wie gesagt nur meine Einschätzung aus dem Artikel, und kann total falsch sein. Mehr gibt der Artikel aber leider nicht her. Und ja, mir ist bewusst, das man die Serienstreuung nicht gut abschätzen kann. Selbst 10 chips würden da nicht wirklich weiterhelfen.


----------



## PCGH_Phil (25. Juli 2014)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Also kurz um. Lässt sich der 4790k jetzt besser übertakten als nen 2600k unter Luft oder nicht?



Wäre nett, wenn ihr uns auch ein bisschen Zeit zum Testen geben würdet. Ich glaub', das steht im nächsten Heft 

Gruß,
Phil


----------



## PCGH_Raff (25. Juli 2014)

Yep, tut's, neben Ergebnissen des i5-4690K und Pentium Anniversary. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## IluBabe (25. Juli 2014)

Also das neue Heft wird immer interessanter.


----------



## PCGH_Phil (25. Juli 2014)

IluBabe schrieb:


> Also das neue Heft wird immer interessanter.


 

Ihr habt ja noch gar keine Ahnung 

Gruß,
Phil


----------



## IluBabe (25. Juli 2014)

PCGH_Phil schrieb:


> Ihr habt ja noch gar keine Ahnung
> 
> Gruß,
> Phil


Ach es wird doppelt soviele Seiten haben wie sonst?


----------



## PCGH_Phil (25. Juli 2014)

IluBabe schrieb:


> Ach es wird doppelt soviele Seiten haben wie sonst?


 
Nein, wir sind effizient. Der Inhalt ist doppelt so gut 

Gruß,
Phil


----------



## PCGH_Raff (25. Juli 2014)

Das ist die (platzbedingte) Kunst von Print: auf wenig Raum viel zu sagen und Unnötiges rauszufiltern. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## metalstore (25. Juli 2014)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Das ist die (platzbedingte) Kunst von Print: auf wenig Raum viel zu sagen und Unnötiges rauszufiltern.



Und somit das genaue Gegenteil zur BILD-"Zeitung": "auf wenig Raum *zu* viel sagen und Unnötiges rauszufiltern" 

Also ich finde es in der PCGH sehr gut gelöst: ich bekomme viele Informationen und es ist mMn nicht überladen, genau richtig  
Mal ein ganz dickes Lob dafür an die gesamte Readktion


----------



## Skysnake (26. Juli 2014)

PCGH_Phil schrieb:


> Wäre nett, wenn ihr uns auch ein bisschen Zeit zum Testen geben würdet. Ich glaub', das steht im nächsten Heft
> 
> Gruß,
> Phil


 


PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Yep, tut's, neben Ergebnissen des i5-4690K und Pentium Anniversary.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 Da gabs von mir doch mal gleich ein im Doppelpack.

Ich freu mich schon sehr auf die Ausgabe, auch wenn ich selbst KEINE dieser CPUs besitze, aber ich weiß, das es sehr sehr sehr viele Leute gibt, die eben noch immer ne SB CPU besitzen. 

Und ich beis mir noch heute in den Allerwertesten, keinen 2600k oder zumindest 2500k gekauft zu haben damals. Das wäre die wohl mit Abstand beste Investition EVER gewesen. Das Ding hätte sich durch Stromkosten schon lange bezahlt gemacht. Vor allem, wenn man bedenkt, das nen i7-920 jetzt bei mir drin sitzt. Aber der war halt doch relativ günstig, und wer hätte gedacht, das selbst mit Broadwell so wenig Abstand im OC realisiert wird 

naja, seis drum. Ich bin auf jeden Fall schon sehr auf das neue Heft gespannt.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (28. Juli 2014)

So, Abgabe geschafft, Zeit für ein bißchen Community-Bespaßung. 



Ralf345 schrieb:


> Haswell-E Preisanstieg befürchtet: der Artikel erzählt nur die halbe Wahrheit. Der 6 Core soll deutlich günstiger werden. Ihr vergleicht 4 core vs 6 core, der 6 core kann gerne etwas teurer werden. Von befürchtet zu reden halte ich für irreführend.


Soviel Eigenleistung habe ich den Lesern schon getraut, den Transfer von den gemeldeten Sechskerner auf die ebenfalls noch explizit erwähnte Vierkernigkeit des 4820 zu vollziehen.



Ralf345 schrieb:


> Prozessor Roadmap= Skylake fehlt für 1H 2015.
> 
> Top 10 APUs= Treiberangaben sind wichtig, leider fehlen sie. Luxmark rennt deutlich schneller mit dem letzten Haswell Beta Treiber.


Skylake ist nicht drin, richtig. Es könnte gern erstmal was von Broadwell kommen.

Was die Treiber angeht: Wir haben für OpenCL die Beta-Treiber des Intel-SDKs genutzt, die sind also recht aktuell und haben „den Boost“ schon hinter sich. Oder ab welcher Treiberversion genau meinst du, geht das los? Unsere letzte (für den 4470R, noch nicht im Index) war 10.18.10.3574.

Danke auf jeden Fall für die Anregungen!




Skysnake schrieb:


> Auf der anderen Seite, war ich etwas überrascht über den DevilsCanon Artikel. Das Ding ist doch ziemlich nutzlos, weil eben nicht wirklich was geht, oder habe ich euch da falsch verstanden? Ich hätte mir da auf jeden Fall ein klares Urteil zum OC gewünscht.


Steht doch im Heft.  Auf deine später formulierte Frage: „Also kurz um. Lässt sich der 4790k jetzt besser übertakten als nen 2600k unter Luft oder nicht?“ kann man so nicht antworten. Was heißt „besser“? Bei weniger Leistungsaufnahme? Auf höhere MHz-Werte? Auf höhere Effizienz (GFLOPS/Watt)?




Skysnake schrieb:


> Was auch ganz nett/gut war, war der Artikel zu GPGPU. Eines der klassischen Probleme, also die Kommunikation zwischen CPU und GPU habt ihr ja angesprochen, auch wenn ich mir da ehrlich gesagt noch ein paar Sachen wie asynchrone Kommunikation gewünscht hätte. Das Konzept kann man an sich sehr leicht erklären, ist aber ein großer Aha-Effekt, was man denn alles noch anstellen kann, wenn man es denn will, und kann  [... Quote-War abgekürzt.]


Der Artikel ist explizit als Einstiegsartikel und Sondierung für die Thematik geplant gewesen: Ein grober Überblick über das Thema mit möglichst etwas Bezug zu dem, was der Enduser zu Hause davon hat. Natürlich kann man da beim zur Verfügung stehenden Platz nicht auf alle Eventualitäten eingehen. Gleiches gilt für Brook/CAL: Das war zwar da (~gleicher Zeitrahmen, als Nvidia mit Havok gespielt hatte), hat aber heute keine Bedeutung. Der Begriff Urvater war auf moderne Schnittstellen gemünzt, nicht auf die mitochondrischen Vorfahren, in denen vielleicht ein kleine DNA-Sequenz identisch ist.

Was den Xeon Phi angeht: Wenn ich über speziell gelötete Adapter erst per PCIe-Tunnel eine eigene Firmware auf die Prototypen feuern muss, ist das eher eine Machbarkeitsstudie - schön zu wissen, dass es geht, aber ich kann die Dinger nicht im Handel kaufen, in ein passendes, erhältliches Mainboard stecken und da mein Windows (oder Linux) drauf installieren. Nicht umsonst gibt es auch bei DEEP Interface-Knoten und Booster-Knoten. 





Skysnake schrieb:


> Und ich beis mir noch heute in den Allerwertesten, keinen 2600k oder zumindest 2500k gekauft zu haben damals. Das wäre die wohl mit Abstand beste Investition EVER gewesen. Das Ding hätte sich durch Stromkosten schon lange bezahlt gemacht. Vor allem, wenn man bedenkt, das nen i7-920 jetzt bei mir drin sitzt. Aber der war halt doch relativ günstig, und wer hätte gedacht, das selbst mit Broadwell so wenig Abstand im OC realisiert wird



Den i7-920 gibt's im kommenden Heft auch gleich zweimal …


So, auf in ein neues Heft.


----------



## Sirthegoat (29. Juli 2014)

Weiß nicht ob mein Anliegen auf den zehn Seiten schon angesprochen wurde (grade etwas zu faul alle Seiten durch zu lesen), ich tendiere momentan dazu mir einen alternativen Kühler auf meine Asus 7970 zu schrauben da Asus bei der RMA einen Schraubenkopf geschrottet hat und ich den neuen Kühler, zumindest teilweise, von Asus bezahlt bekomme. Da ich die Karte mal wieder gründlich abstauben muss und der Kühler nicht mehr runter zu schrauben ist  muss eben was neues her. 
Bisher wollte ich mir den MK-26 aufgrund der Leistung und auch aus optischen Gründen kaufen da es ja eine "Black Edition" davon gibt, bei eurem Test schneidet der Kühler allerdings meiner Meinung nach mit den Spectre Pro 140 "schlecht" ab, die Vrams werden zwar durch den wahrscheinlich hohen Luftstrom selbst bei wenig Leistung der Spectre gut gekühlt allerdings sind mir die Lüfter viel zu laut, wäre es möglich den Mk-26 nochmal mit beispielsweise den BeQuiet Lüftern welche auf dem Morpheus verbaut waren zu testen dabei interessiert mich vorallem die Laustärke bei Idle und Last sowie Temperatur des Chips und Vrms bei Volllast.


----------



## scream (3. August 2014)

Kurze Frage zum USB-Stick Vergleich. Habt ihr mit Windows 7 getestet? Anhand der Benchmarks vermute ich das stark. Zumindest eine kurze Erwähnung oder ein paar Vergleichsbenchmarks mit Windows 8 hättet ihr anbieten können. Denn Windows 8 unterstützt von Haus aus das "USB Attached SCSI Protocol" (UASP), wodurch die Sticks teilweise deutlich! flotter wie unter Windows 7 arbeiten.


----------



## PCGH_Reinhard (4. August 2014)

scream schrieb:


> Kurze Frage zum USB-Stick Vergleich. Habt ihr mit Windows 7 getestet? Anhand der Benchmarks vermute ich das stark. Zumindest eine kurze Erwähnung oder ein paar Vergleichsbenchmarks mit Windows 8 hättet ihr anbieten können. Denn Windows 8 unterstützt von Haus aus das "USB Attached SCSI Protocol" (UASP), wodurch die Sticks teilweise deutlich! flotter wie unter Windows 7 arbeiten.


 
Danke für den Hinweis. Ja, die Messungen fanden mit Windows 7 statt. Da die erreichten Geschwindigkeiten der Sticks gut mit den Herstellerangaben übereinstimmten, hatte ich hier keinen Anlass zu Zweifel. Beim nächsten Test werde ich das berücksichtigen.


----------



## scream (4. August 2014)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Habe sowhl den SanDisk Cruzer Extreme mit 64 GB und den Cruzer Extreme Pro mit 128 GB und beide sind unter Windows 8 bis zu 40% flotter. Allerdings nur bei großen Dateien bzw. sequentiell, im 4K-Bereich tut sich so gut wie nichts.


----------



## Sirthegoat (10. August 2014)

Vielleicht ist meine Frage ja untergegangen, über ein Antwort würde ich mich trotzdem noch freuen.



Dissi schrieb:


> Weiß nicht ob mein Anliegen auf den zehn Seiten schon angesprochen wurde (grade etwas zu faul alle Seiten durch zu lesen), ich tendiere momentan dazu mir einen alternativen Kühler auf meine Asus 7970 zu schrauben da Asus bei der RMA einen Schraubenkopf geschrottet hat und ich den neuen Kühler, zumindest teilweise, von Asus bezahlt bekomme. Da ich die Karte mal wieder gründlich abstauben muss und der Kühler nicht mehr runter zu schrauben ist  muss eben was neues her.
> Bisher wollte ich mir den MK-26 aufgrund der Leistung und auch aus optischen Gründen kaufen da es ja eine "Black Edition" davon gibt, bei eurem Test schneidet der Kühler allerdings meiner Meinung nach mit den Spectre Pro 140 "schlecht" ab, die Vrams werden zwar durch den wahrscheinlich hohen Luftstrom selbst bei wenig Leistung der Spectre gut gekühlt allerdings sind mir die Lüfter viel zu laut, wäre es möglich den Mk-26 nochmal mit beispielsweise den BeQuiet Lüftern welche auf dem Morpheus verbaut waren zu testen dabei interessiert mich vorallem die Laustärke bei Idle und Last sowie Temperatur des Chips und Vrms bei Volllast.


----------



## skyhigh5 (10. August 2014)

Einen Test wird wahrscheinlich niemand so schnell hinzaubern, würde dir einfach zu einem arctic accelero raten.

Meiner Meinung nach besser als der MK26 und dabei noch günstiger.


----------



## Sirthegoat (10. August 2014)

Ich glaube kaum das der Arctic die gleiche Kühlleistung bei gleicher Laustärke im Vergleich zum MK-26 bieten kann wenn die richtigen Lüfter verwendet werden, dafür bietet der MK-26 einfach deutlich mehr Kühlfläche zudem finde ich sowohl die Kühler als auch Fans von Arctic einfach grottenhässlich.  Der Preis steht bei mir auch an zweiter Stelle da wie ich schon geschrieben habe ein Großteil von Asus übernommen wird. 
Ich hab auch nicht erwartet das direkt am nächsten Tag ein Nachtest vorliegt, auch nicht das überhaupt einer gemacht wird, mir ist klar das ein Nachtest mit Zeit und damit mit Kosten verbunden sind, aber gar keine Antwort finde ich schon etwas schade.


----------



## skyhigh5 (10. August 2014)

Ich habe dir doch gerade eine gegeben

Nunja dir bleibt sozusagen nichts anderes übrig als den sauteuren und dabei bescheidenen MK26 zu kaufen.

Der Rajintek passt nicht und der accelero gefällt dir nicht.

Dann viel Spaß beim Spawa Grillen  , lass es dir schmecken.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (11. August 2014)

Toll -,- wieder kein PCGH nur Games ....

Habe heuet und vor einer Woche alle Super Märkte oder Kiosks besucht die es in der Nähe gibt und keiner hat PCGH.


----------



## orca113 (11. August 2014)

Mir ist das auch aufgefallen.

 Bin zwar selbst PCGH Abonnent aber ich will mir hin und wieder schon mal die PC Games holen. Aber im Raum Bornheim (bei Köln/Bonn) kaum ein Zeitschriftenhändler hat mehr OCGH und PC Games...


----------



## skyhigh5 (11. August 2014)

orca113 schrieb:


> Mir ist das auch aufgefallen.
> 
> Bin zwar selbst PCGH Abonnent aber ich will mir hin und wieder schon mal die PC Games holen. Aber im Raum Bornheim (bei Köln/Bonn) kaum ein Zeitschriftenhändler hat mehr OCGH und PC Games...


 
Wieso lasst ihr die euch nicht zuschicken?

Mach ich auch immer hab die schon ein paar Tage früher in den Händen


----------



## PCGH_Raff (11. August 2014)

Dissi schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist meine Frage ja untergegangen, über ein Antwort würde ich mich trotzdem noch freuen.


 
Hi Dissi,

ich fürchte, einen solchen Test bleiben wir dir schuldig. Die Lautstärke mit zwei Silent Wings 2 PWM wäre gewiss sehr gut (die Werte kannst du dem Test entnehmen), allerdings verfügen die VRM-Kühler des MK-26 schlicht und ergreifend nicht über genügend Oberfläche, um zu überzeugen. Auf einer HD 7970 mag das genügen, vor allem in Kombination mit Undervolting, aber ein Nachrüstkühler sollte meiner Meinung nach mehr können. Zumal die Konstruktion mit zwei Silent Wings gute 4 Slots hoch ist. Mit einer HD 7970 hast du aber nicht viele Alternativen. Eventuell kommt ein gebrauchter Peter 7970-Edition als günstige Lösung in Frage?

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Sirthegoat (11. August 2014)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort, dacht mir schon das mein Anliegen mit zu viel Arbeit verbunden sein würde. Wie hoch würdest du die Temps der Vrms mit Lüftern wie den langsam drehenden Silent Wings 2 schätzen?


----------

